# Small tool gloat



## JADobson (Aug 14, 2012)

Did alright for myself today. Found all these clamps for sale for $15. They are only pipe clamps but I only had two clamps and now I have 11. Only two of the pipe clamps are Chinese.


----------



## ColonelTravis (Mar 19, 2013)




----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

You don't need that many….
I'll give you $15.01, to send them my way!!!


----------



## PLK (Feb 11, 2014)

Nice score! I agree with randy, you don't need that many. I'll give you $15.02 to send them my way. Pony up randy!

Paul


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

You'll STILL never have enough clamps!


----------

